# Cyclocross Race on a Tandem



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Now for something completely different...

We have a couple of local cyclocross races that have a bit of a different vibe. A little less serious and tons of fun! Mile High Urban CX and Cowboy CX teamed up this year for one race and it was at the National Western Stock Show in Denver. They happened to have a fat bike category, so we showed up (in costume) and had a blast!

There was actually only one barrier that we had to dismount the bike for each 1.9 mile lap.

The bike did get a bit muddy by the end as well as my front side and my stoker's back side. I'm not sure if the photos will convey how much fun and goofy this race was on a fat tandem, but it was pretty spectacular! I'm glad I convinced Mrs. ds2199 to join me on Sunday!

Warning - lots of photos to follow!

Pre-race, no mud yet








Of course we rode by a hot dog stand








They built some good sized dirt mounds inside the arena (think pump track but without good flow (even on a single bike)
































This was the rock garden (with token Christmas trees) way easier to ride on the fat tandem than skinny cx tires later in the day








The clearance on this one wasn't too bad...








Yeah, we drug the chain through the dirt and may have nearly hung up on the boom tube on this one!








Coming out of the stock yards








I think we may have got a "yeee-haw" or too here
















All done and a little muddy!


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Awesome ds, thanks for the pics!


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

That's doing it right! Looks like a good time was had by everyone. The wrangler gloves are a nice touch. Bike looks sharp, too!

Is that an XC28 on the front end? I put one on my boy's bike, and can't imagine it would handle a tandem, unless ridden carefully.


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Flamingtaco said:


> That's doing it right! Looks like a good time was had by everyone. The wrangler gloves are a nice touch. Bike looks sharp, too!
> 
> Is that an XC28 on the front end? I put one on my boy's bike, and can't imagine it would handle a tandem, unless ridden carefully.


Thanks! The fork is a RS Bluto. It does the job just fine. We don't ride this bike the same way that we do our full suspension ECDM 29. In fact, the cx race may have been the most that we pushed that fork yet.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

ds2199 said:


> Thanks! The fork is a RS Bluto. It does the job just fine. We don't ride this bike the same way that we do our full suspension ECDM 29. In fact, the cx race may have been the most that we pushed that fork yet.


Now that looks like fun! I think we'll get some riding in next week, my kids are coming and I'm sure my daughter will want to ride. We have snow and dirt options now, it's so good to have a fat tandem!

We hammered on our Bluto, serious downhill, it didn't break, but we retired it to a fat bike due to flex issues.

We have a Wren coming, gonna try that first, if it's too flexy then we're going to get a dual crown.


----------



## ebnelson (Oct 30, 2006)

Two two are certainly putting that Jefe to good use!


----------

